#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Part 2 Thais - I have heard it all now - The goal posts have been moved!!

## chitown

Bwaaahahaha, I thought I had heard it all from my landlord, but nope! 

The goal posts at immigration have changed again. There are a couple more stipulations for getting a Thai wife VISA. You have to physically bring two Thai neighbors down to immigration so they can be interviewed as well.  :rofl: 

The best is that it looks like I will have to pay my landlord for the 'lectric repairs as I need a sworn statement from her that I am her renter, a copy of her id and house registration!!! 

If you want your visa express within 7 days you can dish out 12,000 baht for that lovely Thai service as well too.  :bananaman: 

Hey Dirty Dog, where is that emotion showing a monkey jumping through hoops?  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> You have to physically bring two Thai neighbors down to immigration so they can be interviewed as well.


Nope.
Four immigration officers travelled from Nan to Phrae to do my inspection.
I paid for their fuel.

----------


## BobR

Probably not an official change, but the brainchild of some local office idiot.  That's part of the difficulty here; there are no set standards or rules and every office is allowed to adopt its own silly procedures in addition to the ones that are written.

Stuff such as this is good to read for anyone considering buying property here; don't.  Who knows what silly requirement they will come up with next year.

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> You have to physically bring two Thai neighbors down to immigration so they can be interviewed as well.
> 
> 
> Nope.
> Four immigration officers travelled from Nan to Phrae to do my inspection.
> I paid for their fuel.



 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## withnallstoke

Oh Lordy Lordy.

We is the nigga now boy.   :ourrules:

----------


## English Noodles

> The goal posts at immigration have changed again. There are a couple more stipulations for getting a Thai wife VISA. You have to physically bring two Thai neighbors down to immigration so they can be interviewed as well.


No you don't. They come to your house.

Probably take a photo of you and your wife on the bed. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Norton

> Probably take a photo of you and your wife on the bed.


Send Immigration this Chi. We'll all swear must be you and the wife. :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Probably not an official change, but the brainchild of some local office idiot. That's part of the difficulty here; there are no set standards or rules and every office is allowed to adopt its own silly procedures in addition to the ones that are written.


This is not strictly true. The official policies and proceedures are laid down in law. However, local offices (and officers) either do not know the rules, or make them up additional ones as they go along. This is against official policy, but getting them to accept they are wrong can (often) be more trouble than it is worth.

----------


## the dogcatcher

I,m at the point of giving up with visas.
The only time I every need one is to get a new one.

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> The goal posts at immigration have changed again. There are a couple more stipulations for getting a Thai wife VISA. You have to physically bring two Thai neighbors down to immigration so they can be interviewed as well.
> 
> 
> No you don't. They come to your house.
> 
> Probably take a photo of you and your wife on the bed.


Would the photo be - ummmm "mounted"?

Patrick

----------


## English Noodles

> This is not strictly true. The official policies and proceedures are laid down in law. However, local offices (and officers) either do not know the rules, or make them up additional ones as they go along. This is against official policy, but getting them to accept they are wrong can (often) be more trouble than it is worth.


Though when it comes down to visas it is left to the discretion of the officer you are dealing with at the time. If you go by the book, it is actually written in the immigration law that people of a hippy like appearance will be refused entry to the country.

----------


## peterpan

We have a new immigration office in Udon, went there last week to renew my marriage extension, some new faces and a a user friendly attitude, accommodating  and liberal in their interpretation of the requirements. 
Long may it continue.

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> The goal posts at immigration have changed again. There are a couple more stipulations for getting a Thai wife VISA. You have to physically bring two Thai neighbors down to immigration so they can be interviewed as well.
> 
> 
> No you don't. They come to your house.
> 
> Probably take a photo of you and your wife on the bed.


Yes I do, we had to make an appointment to drive them to the office.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Probably take a photo of you and your wife on the bed.


E-mail this one to them Chi and I can vouch for you.  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> Yes I do


You don't. They will come out to you. You have to be more forceful with them.

Speak to them yourself if you are up to it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Fly into the Philippines with the wife, get one year at the airport. No paperwork other than passports. That's it. Fly out within a year. Come back in, one year at airport. Thailand is better than the PI in many ways, but visa law isn't one of them.

----------


## Thetyim

> You don't. They will come out to you.


Correct

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
> Probably not an official change, but the brainchild of some local office idiot. That's part of the difficulty here; there are no set standards or rules and every office is allowed to adopt its own silly procedures in addition to the ones that are written.
> 
> 
> This is not strictly true. The official policies and proceedures are laid down in law. However, local offices (and officers) either do not know the rules, or make them up additional ones as they go along. This is against official policy, but getting them to accept they are wrong can (often) be more trouble than it is worth.


That's exactly what I meant; you just worded it better than i did.  Of course ever getting them to admit they were wrong or getting a supervisor to over-rule the nonsense will never happen because of the loss of face involved (no matter how much it was deserved).

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> You don't. They will come out to you.
> 
> 
> Correct


Both Mrs. Chi and I spoke to them and both asked "we have to bring them?". I even made it a point to say "What if they work during the day?" We spoke to the immi gal at length and she said they needed us to haul two neighbors to the office for an interview.

I asked Mrs. Chi if they needed pics of me an the two neighbor ladies resting on the bed together....did not get much of a laugh out of that one.  :Sad:

----------


## dtalok

i love to hear this stuff, changing the goalposts constantly and always against he 
"foreigner" is why i quit going there, still love to read the news though 555

----------


## dirtydog

I've always considered the bedroom a private room, do you all hide the sex toys, chains, cuffs and other stuff before immigration comes to take the photo?

----------


## Thetyim

The picture they took of us must have looked like a divorce photo.
We were both furious at the invasion of privacy, sat on opposite sides of the bed and looked at the wall.

----------


## bankao dreamer

> renew my marriage extension


What stipulation is there for the extension. Is it income of baht 40000 per month or can you still have baht 400000 in a bank account.
Regards

----------


## The Muffinman

> The picture they took of us must have looked like a divorce photo.
> We were both furious at the invasion of privacy, sat on opposite sides of the bed and looked at the wall.


They actually take pictures of you and your wife sitting on the bed together?
What's the purpose of that?
These people are basket cases, or enjoy mentally torturing folks that just want to share a life together.
I'm just about done with this joke of a country.

----------


## The Muffinman

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> renew my marriage extension
> 
> 
> What stipulation is there for the extension. Is it income of baht 40000 per month or can you still have baht 400000 in a bank account.
> Regards


400000 in the bank is still ok.
Has to be in the account for 3 months prior to the application though.

----------


## dirtydog

I will never ever go for a visa when Thai immigration have to go into my bedroom, I aint playing that game.

----------


## astasinim

Sorry to say this fellas, but you must be right mugs to put up with that shit. Every time I get pissed off with the UK, all I have to do, is think of Thailand, and I realise things aint so bad after all.

----------


## chitown

> The picture they took of us must have looked like a divorce photo.
> We were both furious at the invasion of privacy, sat on opposite sides of the bed and looked at the wall.


Are you serious? they took a pic of the two of you on the bed?????

I might go postal.  :Sad:

----------


## chitown

> I asked Mrs. Chi if they needed pics of me an the two neighbor ladies resting on the bed together....did not get much of a laugh out of that one.


Which photos should I submit?? Me and the neighbors???

----------


## chitown

Or the missus and I whispering sweet nothings to each other?

----------


## chitown

Or me headed out for a night on the town??

----------


## BugginOut

Just curious, Chi: Why didn't you get this done in the US before you came back? Much, much easier. The other thing is that you could go off the house reg of the missus and obtain the visa in Korat. You can still live in Bangers.

Welcome back.

----------


## chitown

^ All they would give me in the US was a non immigrant O for three months in the US.

Send me a pm or an email and give me an update! Or ring me!

----------


## BugginOut

> ^ All they would give me in the US was a non immigrant O for three months in the US.
> 
> Send me a pm or an email and give me an update! Or ring me!


pm sent

----------


## Thormaturge

This is all they need.

----------


## DrAndy

> All they would give me in the US was a non immigrant O for three months in the US.


you must be a very ill-mannered poerson, Chi

they always give me a year, just costs more

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> Probably take a photo of you and your wife on the bed.
> 
> 
> E-mail this one to them Chi and I can vouch for you.


This photo was taken at the Hilton in Amsterdam.  A hotel I have stayed at many times.  In fact, the wife and I took a similar picture at the same hotel about 3 years ago...

----------


## English Noodles

> Sorry to say this fellas, but you must be right mugs to put up with that shit.


I don't. I just get a 12 month non immy and leave the country every 90 days. I would prefer them not to hold information on me anyway.

----------


## Butterfly

do like everyone else, get the 1yr non-O multi and fuck off every 3 months on a nice trip

I was going to try the extension of stay, but I don't think I will bother now

Bangkok might be more civil, but I went to their big center recently, packed with farangs and Philipinos, and the officers English was below your bargirl standard, so it doesn't look very good

----------


## rickschoppers

> We have a new immigration office in Udon, went there last week to renew my marriage extension, some new faces and a a user friendly attitude, accommodating and liberal in their interpretation of the requirements. 
> Long may it continue.


Good to hear Peterpan since I will be applying for a visa very soon. Any useful hints?

----------


## The Muffinman

Ah you know, the usual shit that seems to impress Thai authority so much.
Have a shower, wear a collared shirt and some nice pants, grin from ear to ear like a fuckin retard for the duration of the interview.

Fuckin braindead monkeys.

----------


## English Noodles

> Have a shower, wear a collared shirt and some nice pants


But make sure you don't make them think you are working!

----------


## DrAndy

> I don't. I just get a 12 month non immy and leave the country every 90 days. I would prefer them not to hold information on me anyway.





> do like everyone else, get the 1yr non-O multi and fuck off every 3 months on a nice trip


I would prefer to report to Immi every 90 days, the border runs are a waste of time, still, easy enough

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> I don't. I just get a 12 month non immy and leave the country every 90 days. I would prefer them not to hold information on me anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also depends where you live. Nong Khai is a lot less hassle than Chumpae.

----------


## Bobcock

I wish I had to take a trip somewhere every 90 days....

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> Sorry to say this fellas, but you must be right mugs to put up with that shit.
> 
> 
> I don't. I just get a 12 month non immy and leave the country every 90 days. I would prefer them not to hold information on me anyway.


That sounds like a better approach. There is no way I would put myself in a position where I would treat like that. A little holiday every three months sounds like the ticket.

----------


## chitown

> Have a shower, wear a collared shirt and some nice pants


I showered, had a Greg Norman golf shirt and dockers on. I could not have looked better.  :Smile:

----------


## The Muffinman

Yes...

But did you grin like a fuckin retard? :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

> Originally Posted by bankao dreamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by peterpan
> ...


Thank you for the reply
I forgot to stipulate is the 400,000 in the bank still ok for new applications. Im not in Thailand yet but hope to be there some time this year and was planning on getting a Marriage visa. Im not old enough yet for a retirement visa, and was hoping to get extensions based on the 400000 in the bank. The consulate website and visa companies are contradictory. Some say 20,000 income some say 40,000. They also contradict if you can still get the 400,000 in the bank stipulation.
Many thanks to my learned friends on Teakdoor.

----------


## chitown

> Yes...
> 
> But did you grin like a fuckin retard?


I guess I should of got my wai on and lowered my body to the floor.  :Notworthy:

----------


## Loy Toy

Did you wear flowers in your hair.  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> The consulate website and visa companies are contradictory.


That's because they keep changing the rules and no-one updates their website.
I got a one year extension based on marriage with 400k baht in the bank last month.

----------


## Norton

> That's because they keep changing the rules and no-one updates their website.


Thai government websites here are atrocious. Bad info and often sources of viruses.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Thai government websites here are atrocious. Bad info and often sources of viruses.


Same as the hookers.

----------


## bankao dreamer

> I got a one year extension based on marriage with 400k baht in the bank last month.


Many thanks Thetyim but is that because your first extension was made before 2006 ?

----------


## Thetyim

^
No..

----------


## chitown

> Did you wear flowers in your hair.


You don't need flowers or any extras when you sport a Greg Norman.  :coolio: 

Then again, I still have to jump through their ignorant hoops.  :Sad:

----------


## Frankenstein

I wonder what idiot came up with the idea to take a photo on the bed.

----------


## chitown

> I wonder what idiot came up with the idea to take a photo on the bed.


The circus ring master. Mrs. Chi thinks they set around giggling at the pics at the immi office.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Went for an extention yesterday.
I asked the girl out for dinner which she declined, but I got my visa back in 2 minutes.  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Smooth move Dogcatcher.....I would do the same, but what if you get a male agent? Anyway, I will have my little lady in tow so can't flirt or I get my cahones cut off. :smiley laughing:

----------


## ChangNoi1

By Thai law you need an x number of documents for an visa AND every immigration officer can ask OTHER RELEVANT documentation. This is btw also like this in my home country.

You think Thai immigration is a pain in the ass? Take a Thai passport and try to get an permanent visa in the EU.

Chang Noi

----------


## buycondojomtien

> Fly into the Philippines with the wife, get one year at the airport. No paperwork other than passports. That's it. Fly out within a year. Come back in, one year at airport. Thailand is better than the PI in many ways, but visa law isn't one of them.




And stay 1 year in Phils ? No, thank you, better overstay and risk jail in Thailand !!!

----------


## chitown

delete

----------


## Baan Nok Billy

> We have a new immigration office in Udon, went there last week to renew my marriage extension, some new faces and a a user friendly attitude, accommodating  and liberal in their interpretation of the requirements. 
> Long may it continue.



Yes I use the office at Udon but for my marriage visa I had to take pictures of me and the wife around the house and take the pu yai baan with me. He didn't mind... he got a nice lunch out of it and refused a donation for the village fund  :Smile:

----------


## pone

if from IMM.don't read...
a few years ago(in a carribean island),i had to prove i diden't have syphilis,leprosis or tuberculosis...labo's in europe of course
to get resid permit,should have working contract but for working contract you should have residence permit ...the others requirement where easy...
smile    smile    smile   if you can't,take a curse in a politic school
 :smiley laughing: by the way,why is it (now) only three smileys available?

----------


## nidhogg

^ translation anyone?

----------


## rickschoppers

I think he is saying he has tertiary syphilis and his brain to totally fucked up. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Thetyim

> translation anyone?


Immigration have stolen all the smilies

----------


## CQFarmer

Mrs CQF can talk the police out of wanting to ask for a few hundred baht of secondary income by keeping going like a threshing machine until they loose the will to live; and at immigration we seem to get everything we want in a short time. 

A small donation to the coffee fund, like a tin of biscuits or a jar of coffee definitely helps.

----------


## chitown

> A small donation to the coffee fund, like a tin of biscuits or a jar of coffee definitely helps.


This thing is why we have the problems today.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> Sorry to say this fellas, but you must be right mugs to put up with that shit.
> 
> 
> I don't. I just get a 12 month non immy and leave the country every 90 days. I would prefer them not to hold information on me anyway.


On the one hand, having to leave every 90 days is a pain in the ass. On the other hand, it is an excuse to get out ("Honey, I have no _choice_!) The other hand wins.

----------


## Bobcock

> On the other hand, it is an excuse to get out


Luxury....

----------


## Samchuker

[quote=bankao dreamer;1689455][quote=The Muffinman;1688873]


> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> renew my marriage extension
> 
> 
> I forgot to stipulate is the 400,000 in the bank still ok for new applications. Im not in Thailand yet but hope to be there some time this year and was planning on getting a Marriage visa.


Bankao Dreamer, the 400,000 baht in the bank is still the requirement for now applications also. However, on the initial visa extension application, you only need to have the money in your Thai bank account for two months. The account must be in you name only, not joint with your wife. You will initially enter Thailand on a Non-Immigrant O visa obtained at a Thai embassy or consulate in your home country. Upon entry, Thai Immigration will give you a 90-day stay permit. Before the 90 days is completed, you will make application for your 1-year visa extension based on marriage to a Thai. There's a lot of paperwork and requirements, but it is a pretty straight forward process and will take about 1 month to obtain.

----------


## bankao dreamer

thanks Samchuker

----------


## sagegong

[QUOTE=Samchuker;1694124][quote=bankao dreamer;1689455]


> Originally Posted by bankao dreamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by peterpan
> ...


Think twice before you make that move!!!!

----------


## bankao dreamer

> Think twice before you make that move!!!!


Why, an answer would be appreciated.

----------


## Bogon

^There 'aint no answer.
The money (400k) has to be in YOUR bank account, so no-one else can touch it!
Safe as houses if you ask me.
It's a zero risk no-brainer way to get a visa if you have the cash and don't mind it sitting in a Thai bank account for a couple of months.

----------


## bankao dreamer

> Safe as houses if you ask me.
> It's a zero risk no-brainer way to get a visa if you have the cash and don't mind it sitting in a Thai bank account for a couple of months.


Thanks Bogon I agree. The answer I want from sagegong is why he thinks I should think twice.

----------


## jaiyenyen

I remember when Mrs JYY and me went for my first marriage extension. We were interviewed separately. I sat in front of the officer. She was looking at a list of questions to ask me. I started to try and read the upside down questions. Among them were questions like;

Where did you sleep last night?
Who did you sleep with?
What colour are your bed covers?

There were about 20 questions altogether, and I was asked 5 or 6. Unfortunately, I didn't get asked any of the above 3...........Pity.

----------

